# ISO help with toaster oven baked eggplant



## kitchengoddess8 (Jun 5, 2016)

I would like to adapt the following recipe for the toaster oven. Can anyone tell me  what the optimal temperature and cooking time would be? And should I use the middle or lower rack of the toaster oven?

Roasted Baby Eggplant | I Breathe I'm Hungry


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2016)

350ºF same as a regular oven.  Your toaster oven's manual should tell you the proper rack position for baking.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jun 5, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> 350ºF same as a regular oven.  Your toaster oven's manual should tell you the proper rack position for baking.




Thanks Andy! Is it best to use the regular baking setting or the convection setting?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2016)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thanks Andy! Is it best to use the regular baking setting or the convection setting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



No clue.  It's not a super critical task to bake eggplant.  There's room for error.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 5, 2016)

If you use the convection setting, lower the temperature by 25F and reduce the cooking time by around !0%


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jun 5, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If you use the convection setting, lower the temperature by 25F and reduce the cooking time by around !0%




Thanks! I just baked one and used the regular setting on 350 for 45 minutes. It came out okay but next time I'll try to do a better job cutting it in half more evenly. One half was a bit undercooked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------

